# Deferred Exam



## NFBarner (Jul 1, 2009)

Using 1995 guidelines, counting body systems, can you credit the phrase "exam deferred" as a body system?  For example, if the physician dictates "rectal exam deferred", would that count as GI or does the physician get credit only when he actually performs the exam?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Jul 1, 2009)

no. deferred means he didn't do it. if he didn't do it, he doesn't get credit


----------



## NFBarner (Jul 1, 2009)

*Deferred exam*

Thank you.  I tend to agree.  Is there anyone who thinks differently?


----------



## Karolina (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree with NO. Deferred means it wasn't done, can't credit. I see this quite a lot, esp. with the rectal exam. It may have been deferred because it is not medically necessary - and medical necessity is required.


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Jul 2, 2009)

According to Coding Answer Book, E/M guidelines pg 15315-16 "are coders allowed to "count" an exam bullet for a portion of the physical attemepted by the physician, but refused by the patient (for example, the rectal exam)? The answer is a very simple "no,"." It goes into more depth, just wanted to give you a resource.


----------



## Karolina (Jul 2, 2009)

*to mixitli*

Good stuff, but "deferred" is not necessarily because of the patient's refusal. I'm sure you feel the same way, since you also said "no".


----------

